# 110 voltage in NZ (trades)



## mabozza (Oct 2, 2013)

Kia Ora folks,

In the process of heading to NZ on a (construction) work visa. Can any tradies tell me if you can use 110v kit?

All the best.

Mabozza.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

mabozza said:


> Kia Ora folks, In the process of heading to NZ on a (construction) work visa. Can any tradies tell me if you can use 110v kit? All the best. Mabozza.


Hopefully a tradie will reply, but from what I know it's all 230v here not 110v.
Doubt a site foreman would object to you using equipment that provides a safer working environment though ?

If you use 230v equipment you have to meet the rules of use to protect all persons from electrical shock -
An isolating transformer with a voltage between conductors not exceeding 230 volts.
A earth circuit that is monitored – if it is broken or disconnected, the power to the appliance will automatically be disconnected.
Double insulation to the appliance.
A source to earth connection so that the earth voltage does not exceed 55 volts.
A residual current device (RCD).

Regards,


----------

